# Hit and run-Need help



## dginfl (11 mo ago)

Need help finding this guy. His last eight of Vin# is GD341098. His container number appears to be 578415. 
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1OXNmsP81EIDWIUMQSRLOGlQOZZTYvOLv?usp=sharingPlease help!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

What steps have you already taken?
Have you contacted the police and filed a report?
Were you able to get the tag number of the trailer from the video?
How were you able to obtain the VIN?
Have you tried contacting the company that owns the trailer?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

File a police report and turn everything (videos included) over to your insurance agent.


----------



## dginfl (11 mo ago)

I filed the crash report and the car is in bodyshop. It's not considered as my fault but police and insurance agent were not able to locate the trucker. I think they didn't try much. 
His last eight of Vin # is GD341098 (by law they are supposed to have the last 8 digits of vin on the side) and it's visible in one of the videos.
His container number is 578415. Number plate, I can read partially. Other than that, I am looking for help from fellow Tesla owners.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

First off, if your location is accurate, Florida is a no-fault state. You and your insurance won't be able to collect anything from the trucking company unless you sue them.

Other than that, if you are after suing them and/or pursuing criminal charges - try locating the two nearest weigh stations to where the crash was:

https://www.fdot.gov/mcsaw/weighstationmap.shtm
Then figure out which Florida Highway Patrol troop covers those weigh stations:

https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Fhptroops.jpg
And then call *347 (FHP) and try to reach that troop.

I'm not sure what their policy is on sharing information, but one of the weigh stations will definitely have records of the truck stopping and weighing in, and they might be able to match the VIN to the license plate, owner, DOT number, etc. They do track the owner information because they fine companies that send overweight trucks out onto the roads. Also, they might take a report and talk to the driver about the hit and run next time that truck weighs in.


----------



## dginfl (11 mo ago)

JasonF said:


> First off, if your location is accurate, Florida is a no-fault state. You and your insurance won't be able to collect anything from the trucking company unless you sue them.
> 
> Other than that, if you are after suing them and/or pursuing criminal charges - try locating the two nearest weigh stations to where the crash was:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jason. I tired but weigh station refused to give me any info. I also contacted the Hwy patrol but not much help. In fact, there is one weigh station very close to the accident site but they didn't cooperate. I will try to reach out to their commander.


----------

